# Bayerisch



## stanley

Ich wollte einfach mal fragen, ob es nicht war ist, dass Dialekte wie das Bayerische extrem am aussterben sind?


Schoenen Gruss


----------



## Kajjo

Nein, ich glaube nicht, daß Dialekte wie das Bairische aussterben werden.

Andererseits stimmt es allerdings, daß immer mehr Deutsche versuchen, Hochdeutsch zu sprechen. Schulunterricht erfolgt weitestgehend dialektfrei, zumindest soweit es den Lehrern in Dialektgebieten möglich ist. Hochdeutsch eröffnet mehr Zukunftsperspektiven in unserer von Mobilität und Überregionalität geprägten Welt als Dialekt.

Kajjo


----------



## stanley

Vorallem sind die Median alle in Hochdeutsch im gegenteil zu Oesterreich wo man ja oft noch mit einem komischem Akzent im TV spricht. 
Ich komme selbst aus Bayern urspruenglich aber ich spreche dialektfreies Hochdeutsch. Viele hier in der Gegend, eigentlich noch fast alle haben NOCH einen Akzent. Aber wenn man sich Muenchen anguckt, dort spricht fast jeder Dialektfreies Hochdeutsch.


----------



## Acrolect

stanley said:


> Vorallem sind die Median alle in Hochdeutsch im gegenteil zu Oesterreich wo man ja oft noch mit einem komischem Akzent im TV spricht.


 
Weil Österreich einen eigenen Standard hat...
Was komisch klingt, ist Ansichts bzw. Anhörsache und natürlich Gewohnheitssache, also grundsätzlich sehr subjektiv. (Sozio)linguistisch relevantes Attribut ist _komisch_ nicht.


----------



## floridasnowbird

stanley said:


> Aber wenn man sich Muenchen anguckt, dort spricht fast jeder Dialektfreies Hochdeutsch.


 
Vielleicht die "Schickeria", auch "Schickimicki" genannt, ansonsten wäre mir das neu.


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> Nein, ich glaube nicht, daß Dialekte wie das Bairische aussterben werden.
> 
> Andererseits stimmt es allerdings, daß immer mehr Deutsche versuchen, Hochdeutsch zu sprechen. Schulunterricht erfolgt weitestgehend dialektfrei, zumindest soweit es den Lehrern in Dialektgebieten möglich ist. Hochdeutsch eröffnet mehr Zukunftsperspektiven in unserer von Mobilität und Überregionalität geprägten Welt als Dialekt.
> 
> Kajjo


Regional accents still exist in the US, and it seems very unlikely that they will completely disappear, but it is also true TV has had a huge influence in "standardizing" speech.

Do you (and others) feel that this is much less true in Germany?

Gaer


----------



## stanley

floridasnowbird said:


> Vielleicht die "Schickeria", auch "Schickimicki" genannt, ansonsten wäre mir das neu.



Nein alle Menschen im Alter von 0-30 sprechen in muenchen gar kein Bayerisch mehr..


----------



## floridasnowbird

gaer said:


> Regional accents still exist in the US, and it seems very unlikely that they will completely disappear, but it is also true TV has had a huge influence in "standardizing" speech.
> 
> Do you (and others) feel that this is much less true in Germany?
> 
> Gaer


 
Sicher hat es das. Ich stamme aus Essen im Ruhrgebiet, Anfang der 50-er Jahre geboren. Damals war dort schon alles recht moderen, Schulen mit unterschiedlichen Klassenzimmern für die verschiedenen Fachbereiche. Danach sind wir aus persönlichen Gründen in den Schwarzwald gezogen, und die 4. Klasse (ein Jahr vor dem Gymn.) war ich in der dortigen Volksschule, wo *alle *acht Schulklassen zur *gleichen* Zeit in *einem *Raum von *einem* Lehrer unterrichtet wurden. Ich verstand die Mitschüler kaum und sie mich auch nicht. Da wir die einzigen im Dorf waren, die einen Fernseher hatten, kamen aber alle zu uns, um fernzusehen. Irgendwie hat uns das (auch sprachlich) näher gebracht. Wir verstanden uns in jeder Hinsicht besser, und Freundschaften sind bis heute bestehen geblieben. Nicht *trotz*, sondern *infolge* des Fernehens.


----------



## stanley

In Deutschland sterben Dialekte aber wirklich. Schaut doch in alle Bundeslaender ausser Bayern und Bawue...Fast ueberall sprechen junge Leute gar keinen Dialekt mehr.


----------



## floridasnowbird

stanley said:


> Nein alle Menschen im Alter von 0-30 sprechen in muenchen gar kein Bayerisch mehr..


 
Zum einen gehöre ich der genannten Altersgruppe nicht mehr an, zum anderen glaube ich nicht, dass auch jüngere Bayern keinen entsprechenden Akzent mehr haben. Es stimmt natürlich, dass alle in dieser Altersgruppe sich bemühen, ein aktzentfreies Hochdeutsch zu sprechen, aber ihre Herkunft werden sie nicht verleugenen können (und das ist doch auch gut so).


----------



## Kajjo

stanley said:


> In Deutschland sterben Dialekte aber wirklich. Schaut doch in alle Bundeslaender ausser Bayern und Bawue...Fast ueberall sprechen junge Leute gar keinen Dialekt mehr.


Ja, die Anzahl von Muttersprachlern, die Hochdeutsch beherrschen, steigt derzeit drastisch an. Gleichzeitig nimmt die Anzahl von Dialektsprechern ab. Bairisch und Schwäbisch sind aber immer noch stark vorhanden und werden gewissermaßen von den Sprechern gepflegt. 

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

gaer said:


> Regional accents still exist in the US, and it seems very unlikely that they will completely disappear, but it is also true TV has had a huge influence in "standardizing" speech. Do you (and others) feel that this is much less true in Germany?


You are right, this is also true for Germany. All TV news and most TV programs are broadcasted in proper Hochdeutsch and all serious and most boulevard newspapers, magazines, books and journals are published in standard German without dialectal influence. This contributes to standardizing the language abilities and pronunciation habits of natives. Listening to news speakers is an easy and subtle way to improve one's pronunciation, particularly for people from strong dialect regions.

Kajjo


----------



## stanley

Das meine ich ja. In Bayern kann man sich das aber sehr gut in Muenchen und in BW sehr gut in Stuttgart anguckn. Bayerisch stirbt dort total aus.

In vielen Biergaerten in Muenchen steht sogar schon "Klos" statt "Knoedel" dran.


----------



## starrynightrhone

stanley said:


> In Deutschland sterben Dialekte aber wirklich. Schaut doch in alle Bundeslaender ausser Bayern und Bawue...Fast ueberall sprechen junge Leute gar keinen Dialekt mehr.


 
Siehst du das jetzt als positive oder als negative Entwicklung? 

Zusatzfrage: ist es möglich Hochdeutsch mit einem regionalen Akzent zu sprechen? Was meint ihr? 

In Großbritannien wird hier ja differenziert, sodass es auch bei der BBC SprecherInnen gibt, die einen deutlichen walisischen oder schottischen Akzent haben, aber ansonsten britisches Standardenglisch sprechen.


----------



## Kajjo

starrynightrhone said:


> Siehst du das jetzt als positive oder als negative Entwicklung?


Persönlich sehe ich dies als sehr positive Entwicklung. 



> Ist es möglich Hochdeutsch mit einem regionalen Akzent zu sprechen? Was meint ihr?


Ja, ich denke, das könnte man so sehen. Leichte Färbungen oder Akzente sind bei fast jedem vorhanden, aber "echter" Dialekt ist sehr weit entfernt von Hochdeutsch.

Kriterien für Hochdeutsch sind zunächst einwandfreie Grammatik (z.B. keine mir/mich-, kein sein/haben-Verwechslungen, korrekte Konjugation und Deklination), standarddeutsche Wortwahl (keine Häufung von Regionalismen) und korrekte, standarddeutsche Aussprache. Bei letzterer kann man nun wohl Kompromisse eingehen, aber die Übergänge zwischen Akzent und Färbung sind dann natürlich fließend. So empfinde ich persönlich zum Beispiel Akzente mit ick/ich (Berlinerisch) oder isch/ich (Schwäbisch) nicht als Hochdeutsch, sondern schon zu weit vom Standard entfernt.

Kajjo


----------



## stanley

starrynightrhone said:


> Siehst du das jetzt als positive oder als negative Entwicklung?
> 
> Zusatzfrage: ist es möglich Hochdeutsch mit einem regionalen Akzent zu sprechen? Was meint ihr?
> 
> In Großbritannien wird hier ja differenziert, sodass es auch bei der BBC SprecherInnen gibt, die einen deutlichen walisischen oder schottischen Akzent haben, aber ansonsten britisches Standardenglisch sprechen.


Ja ist es. Leider! Ich tue das ja nicht, aber viele Leute hier tuen das eben schon.


----------



## Donny Jepp

Kajjo said:


> Schulunterricht erfolgt weitestgehend dialektfrei, zumindest soweit es den Lehrern in Dialektgebieten möglich ist.



Wird der (in Deutschland wie in Österreich) vor einigen Jahren verfolgte und propagierte Plan des "weitestgehend dialektfreien" Unterrichts auch tatsächlich bis heute in die Tat umgesetzt? Im städtischen Bereich wurde das meines Wissens zum Teil (und wirklich nur zum Teil) umgesetzt, im ländlichen Bereich hingegen ist "Dialekt" bzw. zumindest eine starke "Dialekt"-basierte Einfärbung der Sprache nach wie vor stark in der Unterrichtssprache vertreten.


----------



## stanley

Donny Jepp said:


> Wird der (in Deutschland wie in Österreich) vor einigen Jahren verfolgte und propagierte Plan des "weitestgehend dialektfreien" Unterrichts auch tatsächlich bis heute in die Tat umgesetzt? Im städtischen Bereich wurde das meines Wissens zum Teil (und wirklich nur zum Teil) umgesetzt, im ländlichen Bereich hingegen ist "Dialekt" bzw. zumindest eine starke "Dialekt"-basierte Einfärbung der Sprache nach wie vor stark in der Unterrichtssprache vertreten.


Das stimmt.
Aber in Oesterreich spricht man ja selbst wenn man Hochdeutsch spricht immer mit Akzent. Fuer mich ist das kein korrektes Hochdeutsch. In Muenchen hingegen wird wirklich sehr Hochdeutsch unterrichtet.


----------



## Kajjo

Donny Jepp said:


> Wird der (in Deutschland wie in Österreich) vor einigen Jahren verfolgte und propagierte Plan des "weitestgehend dialektfreien" Unterrichts auch tatsächlich bis heute in die Tat umgesetzt? Im städtischen Bereich wurde das meines Wissens zum Teil (und wirklich nur zum Teil) umgesetzt, im ländlichen Bereich hingegen ist "Dialekt" bzw. zumindest eine starke "Dialekt"-basierte Einfärbung der Sprache nach wie vor stark in der Unterrichtssprache vertreten.


Ich habe leider keine Ahnung wie das in Gebieten wie Sachsen, Bayern oder Schwaben gehandhabt wird. Wünschenswert wäre es auf jeden Fall, denn nur Hochdeutsch eröffnet alle Chancen im weiteren Karriereleben.

Kajjo


----------



## AGATHA2

stanley said:


> Das stimmt.
> Aber in Oesterreich spricht man ja selbst wenn man Hochdeutsch spricht immer mit Akzent. Fuer mich ist das kein korrektes Hochdeutsch. In Muenchen hingegen wird wirklich sehr Hochdeutsch unterrichtet.


 
Tja, lieber Stanley, wenn dir aber so viel an der "absoluten Korrektheit" liegt, wäre es vielleicht ganz günstig auch die eigene Rechtschreibung und Grammatik zu pflegen


----------



## starrynightrhone

AGATHA2 said:


> Tja, lieber Stanley, wenn dir aber so viel an der "absoluten Korrektheit" liegt, wäre es vielleicht ganz günstig auch die eigene Rechtschreibung und Grammatik zu pflegen


 
.... und das hochdeutsche Vokabular auch


----------



## Acrolect

stanley said:


> In vielen Biergaerten in Muenchen steht sogar schon "Klos" statt "Knoedel" dran.



In den Münchner Biergärten stehen erst jetzt Klos? 
(Was früher mit den Knödeln war, nun ja...)


----------



## AGATHA2

Acrolect said:


> In den Münchner Biergärten stehen erst jetzt Klos?
> (Was früher mit den Knödeln war, nun ja...)


 
Ja, ja, was man sich doch für spitze Kommentare einhandeln kann, wenn man die "hochdeutsche" Rechtschreibung nicht beherrscht


----------



## stanley

Erst jetzt? Sogar in anderen Bundeslaender sagt man teilweise Knoedel aber in Muenchen heisst es schon Klos.


----------



## AGATHA2

stanley said:


> Erst jetzt? Sogar in anderen Bundeslaender sagt man teilweise Knoedel aber in Muenchen heisst es schon Klos.


 
"Klos" ist der Plural von "Klo" = Toilette, öffentliche Bedürfnisanstalt

Und wieso sagt man SCHON Kloß ? Meinst du, es wäre eine naturgegebene Entwicklung, dass aus einem Knödel irgendwann ein Kloß wird ?


----------



## stanley

Verstehe nicht worauf du hinaus willst.


----------



## AGATHA2

stanley said:


> Verstehe nicht worauf du hinaus willst.


 
Ja dann .......


----------



## stanley

Hmm? ..............


----------



## gaer

floridasnowbird said:


> Sicher hat es das. Ich stamme aus Essen im Ruhrgebiet, Anfang der 50-er Jahre geboren. Damals war dort schon alles recht moderen, Schulen mit unterschiedlichen Klassenzimmern für die verschiedenen Fachbereiche. Danach sind wir aus persönlichen Gründen in den Schwarzwald gezogen, und die 4. Klasse (ein Jahr vor dem Gymn.) war ich in der dortigen Volksschule, wo *alle *acht Schulklassen zur *gleichen* Zeit in *einem *Raum von *einem* Lehrer unterrichtet wurden.


That's a surprise to me.


> Ich verstand die Mitschüler kaum und sie mich auch nicht. Da wir die einzigen im Dorf waren, die einen Fernseher hatten, kamen aber alle zu uns, um fernzusehen. Irgendwie hat uns das (auch sprachlich) näher gebracht. Wir verstanden uns in jeder Hinsicht besser, und Freundschaften sind bis heute bestehen geblieben. Nicht *trotz*, sondern *infolge* des Fernehens.


I did not have any personal experiences that were quite so "severe", but I have noticed an increasing amount of standardization in pronunciation and a decrease in strong accents in metropolitan areas. I believe this is something that will continue during this century to become more and more noticeable.

Gaer


----------



## floridasnowbird

Bezüglich dieser ländlichen Zwergschulen von früher:

www.freilandmuseum-fladungen.de/museumspaed/downl_files/immersauber_0.pdf

Unter *2. Die Dorfschule* wird der damalige Zustand gut beschrieben.


----------



## starrynightrhone

gaer said:


> That's a surprise to me.


 


floridasnowbird said:


> Bezüglich dieser ländlichen Zwergschulen von früher: ...... Unter *2. Die Dorfschule* wird der damalige Zustand gut beschrieben.


 
Diese Schulen wo alle Klassen miteinander unterrichtet wurden waren früher auch in Österreich gängig. Ich kenne sie aus Erzählungen meiner Großeltern.


----------



## Hutschi

Kleine Frage: Unterscheiden sich "bairisch" und "bayerisch"? Ist "bayerisch" korrekt im gegebenen Zusammenhang?


----------



## floridasnowbird

Hutschi said:


> Kleine Frage: Unterscheiden sich "bairisch" und "bayerisch"? Ist "bayerisch" korrekt im gegebenen Zusammenhang?


 
Hochkomplizierte Erklärungen dazu gibt es unter

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bairische_Sprache

Da aber z.B. der "Bayerische Rundfunk", der eigentlich wissen muss, wie er heißt, sich selbst entsprechend nennt, bleibe ich auch bei dieser Schreibweise.


----------



## floridasnowbird

floridasnowbird said:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bairische_Sprache


 
Ganz speziell @ Hutschi:

Da wir beide uns ja bewiesenermaßen mit der sprachhistorischen Entwicklung von "Grüß Gott" schwertun , gibt es dort unter Punkt 8 *Lexik* den Unterpunkt 8.1 *Grußformeln*. Ich will mir das gleich mal genauer ansehen, um mein Bildungsniveau etwas zu stabilisieren.


----------



## starrynightrhone

floridasnowbird said:


> Ganz speziell @ Hutschi:
> 
> Da wir beide uns ja bewiesenermaßen mit der sprachhistorischen Entwicklung von "Grüß Gott" schwertun , gibt es dort unter Punkt 8 *Lexik* den Unterpunkt 8.1 *Grußformeln*. Ich will mir das gleich mal genauer ansehen, um mein Bildungsniveau etwas zu stabilisieren.


 
Sehr lustig floridasnowbird 

Ich habe mir die Grußformeln auf dieser Seite selbst laut vorgelesen und wenn ich in sehr starken Dialekt verfallen würde, würde ich sie (fast) genauso aussprechen (ich wohne übrigens in Süd-Österreich).


----------



## Sepia

floridasnowbird said:


> Hochkomplizierte Erklärungen dazu gibt es unter
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bairische_Sprache
> 
> Da aber z.B. der "Bayerische Rundfunk", der eigentlich wissen muss, wie er heißt, sich selbst entsprechend nennt, bleibe ich auch bei dieser Schreibweise.



Oder um ganz oben in der Hierachie anzufangen:

Der Bayerische Landtag

...


----------



## martl

floridasnowbird said:


> Hochkomplizierte Erklärungen dazu gibt es unter
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bairische_Sprache
> 
> Da aber z.B. der "Bayerische Rundfunk", der eigentlich wissen muss, wie er heißt, sich selbst entsprechend nennt, bleibe ich auch bei dieser Schreibweise.


Kurz gefasst, ist "_Bairisch_" das quasi "gerzüberschreitende" Adjektiv für den "Kulturraum", "_bayrisch_" bezeichnet Dinge des Bundeslandes Bayern. Insofern ist "Bayrischer Rundfunk" die korrekte Schreibweise für unseren staatstragenden Sender.
Wenn man über Dialekte spricht, ist _bairisch _richtiger, es geht ja um den gesamten Sprachraum inklusive Österreich, Südtirol und die Enklaven.

In der Diskussion sollte man genau differenzieren zwischen _Dialekt_ und _Akzent_. Der bairische _Akzent_ ist dem Süddeutschen auch anzuhören, wenn er hochdeutsch bzw. schriftdeutsch spricht. 
Der _Dialekt_ umfasst aber weit mehr, zB Spezifika in Satzbau, Grammatik und Wortwahl. Die unterscheiden sich zB beim bairischen gerne schon von Dorf zu Dorf, und das ist etwas, was leider im Aussterben begriffen ist.
In München ist das bereits weitestgehend geschehen, die Dialektunterart "Münchnerisch" ist nur noch sehr vereinzelt zu hören und hat dem "bairisch light" platzgemacht, das als Lokalkolorit in diversen Fernsehserien zu hören ist. Selbst die Kinder in der Familie meiner Schwester, die durchaus das bairische als Umgangssprache nutzt, sind nur noch passive Dialektsprecher.


----------



## floridasnowbird

starrynightrhone said:


> Diese Schulen wo alle Klassen miteinander unterrichtet wurden waren früher auch in Österreich gängig. Ich kenne sie aus Erzählungen meiner Großeltern.


 
Ich bin ja schon beruhigt, dass du meine Schulklasse nicht aus Erzählungen deiner *Ur*großeltern kennst .

Übrigens war die 1. Klasse mit 6 Schülern die größte, in der 7. Klasse war nur ein Mädchen, und die durfte zusammen mit den wenigen Schülern aus der 8. und damals letzten Volksschulklasse die Abschlussprüfung machen. Ein Deutsch-Diktat wurde von allen Klassen geschrieben, steigerte sich aber nach dem Schwierigkeitsgrad, und jede höhere Klasse musste einige Sätze mehr schreiben als die jeweils untere. - Wenn der Lehrer (den wir auch mit "Herr Lehrer" anredeten) die höheren Klassen in Geschichte unterrichtete (und damit waren ausschließlich seine Kriegserlebnisse gemeint), sollten wir unteren Klassen Rechenaufgaben lösen. Da der Lehrer aber spannend erzählen konnte, haben wir natürlich nur ihm zugehört. - Die Rechenstunde fing damit an, dass jeder seinem Banknachbarn (Holzbänke mit Pult und Loch fürs Tintenfässchen als eine Einheit) eine Kopfrechenaufgabe stellen musste. Da wir das Procedere ja kannten, waren die Aufgaben natürlich vorher unter uns schon abgesprochen, und die Lösungen kamen dann auch wie aus der Pistole geschossen, viel schneller, als der Herr Lehrer nachrechnen konnte. - Lang, lang ist's her!


----------



## AGATHA2

floridasnowbird said:


> Ich bin ja schon beruhigt, dass du meine Schulklasse nicht aus Erzählungen deiner *Ur*großeltern kennst .
> 
> Übrigens war die 1. Klasse mit 6 Schülern die größte, in der 7. Klasse war nur ein Mädchen, und die durfte zusammen mit den wenigen Schülern aus der 8. und damals letzten Volksschulklasse die Abschlussprüfung machen. Ein Deutsch-Diktat wurde von allen Klassen geschrieben, steigerte sich aber nach dem Schwierigkeitsgrad, und jede höhere Klasse musste einige Sätze mehr schreiben als die jeweils untere. -
> Wenn der Lehrer (den wir auch mit "Herr Lehrer" anredeten) die höheren Klassen in Geschichte unterrichtete (und damit waren ausschließlich seine Kriegserlebnisse gemeint), sollten wir unteren Klassen Rechenaufgaben lösen. Da der Lehrer aber spannend erzählen konnte, haben wir natürlich nur ihm zugehört. - Die Rechenstunde fing damit an, dass jeder seinem Banknachbarn (Holzbänke mit Pult und Loch fürs Tintenfässchen als eine Einheit) eine Kopfrechenaufgabe stellen musste. Da wir das Procedere ja kannten, waren die Aufgaben natürlich vorher unter uns schon abgesprochen, und die Lösungen kamen dann auch wie aus der Pistole geschossen, viel schneller, als der Herr Lehrer nachrechnen konnte. - Lang, lang ist's her!


 
Solche "einklassigen Schulformen" (die ja eigentlich zumindest teilweise ein hochaktuelles Modell des offenen Lernens praktiziert haben) gibt es jetzt vereinzelt wieder. Nämlich in kleinen, abgelegenen Gemeinden in denen es nur ganz wenige Schulkinder gibt. Was die individuelle Betreuung der Kinder anbetrifft, sind solche Schulen wahrscheinlich jeder, zwangsläufig anonymeren, Großstadtschule haushoch überlegen. Also, lieber Snowbird, eigentlich muß das doch eine schöne Zeit gewesen sein


----------



## floridasnowbird

AGATHA2 said:


> Also, lieber Snowbird, eigentlich muß das doch eine schöne Zeit gewesen sein


 
Ganz zweifellos, Agatha, aber das eine Jahr in der 4. Klasse hat dann auch gereicht, mehr wäre vielleicht zu viel des Guten gewesen.


----------

